# Looking for mongoose moosegoose



## Durfmeyer (Dec 19, 2021)

I'm looking for a mongoose moosegoose. If you have one or any leads on one please let me know. Thanks !


----------



## lordscool (Jan 20, 2022)

What kind of mongoose?


----------



## STRADALITE (Jan 20, 2022)

lordscool said:


> What kind of mongoose?



He’s looking for a 
Mongoose Moosegoose.


----------



## lordscool (Jan 20, 2022)

Didn't know they were called that


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 20, 2022)

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/5319974154697473/
		


Not mine.


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 20, 2022)

sccruiser said:


> https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/5319974154697473/
> 
> 
> 
> Not mine.



Nice.


----------



## lordscool (Jan 20, 2022)

Not my cup of tea would rather 24" than these, but it is different.


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 30, 2022)

Try bmx museum, sometimes they pop up there


----------

